# Seat Restoration



## Frank-elginfan (Nov 14, 2009)

Who could do a job like this??


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 14, 2009)

bob usazzi I thinks that how your spell it.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 14, 2009)

Perhaps try a Saddlery/leather shop? The saddlery local to me offered to redo my Wright saddle so I'm assuming others do too!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 14, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> bob usazzi I thinks that how your spell it.




Correct spelling BOB UJSZASZI 1-562-818-4843


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 14, 2009)

oh yeah the "J" is silent who knew lol i wonder what the roots of that last name is


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 14, 2009)

That is funny considering his Yahoo Balloon Tire handle.


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is a shot of a similar seat that I did a while back. I have restored many since and each one gets better as I hone my craft. I now have the correct 'TROXEL' stamps for it.
I will put the offer out there for anyone needing a seat restored. Let me know what you need done. I have many pictures of my completed work.
Josh


----------



## Bozman (Nov 15, 2009)

Josh,

I might have a Persons saddle that needs restoration. WW2 military model. Do you have the correct Persons Stamp?


----------



## Frank-elginfan (Nov 17, 2009)

*Stradalite*

Please PM those pic , and how much it will cost,, Thanks


----------

